# "nfs.exe" error



## herbertgarcia02 (Mar 9, 2009)

hm...i have a problem after installing nfs undercover...
it always say "nfs.exe" error...then i contact a technician... he say that the problem is the video card...the game requires a 512mb video card..so it will work..and be sure that all the hardware's are up to date...

a wish it helps...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the tech says your graphics card is not suitable for the game, you'll have to upgrade it to a more powerful one. Have you tried updating the graphics driver to the latest version?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

your PC has an integrated graphics card?
also post your full PC specs :
CPU
Motherboard
RAM
Video card
PSU


----------

